# GB 33 Split Theme Proposal



## Crimea_River (Jan 14, 2017)

There seem to be few people interested in entering a WW1 subject for GB 33 so I propose that we split the theme for this GB. Those interested in entering a WW1 subject can still do so but other entries would be allowed based on an agreed upon theme.

Judging would be as always, with one 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in each skill category. WW1 subjects and entries from the one other chosen theme would be equally considered.

We've discussed this before but never did act on it so this time I'd like to suggest we get organized well beforehand. I have summarized a number of ideas from previous discussions and created the above poll. If you'd like to participate in GB 33 but do not wish to enter a WW1 subject, please select *UP TO 3* preference for the second theme from the list above. Making your selections for first, second, and third preferences will give a better chance of us identifying a clear winner. I'll leave the poll open until the end of January so that we can have the second theme agreed for the start of the GB on Feb 1.


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2017)

1 RAF Prop or jet, does this include more modern types, 50's -70's ?
2 aces aircraft
3 over water

My votes Andy, have a few jets for the first, couple of the usual subjects for the second and a lone FAA Hellcat for the third !


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2017)

1: WW2 Over Water. An Avenger done in the anti-submarine scheme
B) Training/Target Tugs/Transport Aircraft (prop or jet). Got that pesky Stearman biplane in RCAF colors.
Third)....I'll get back to you. Have to check the stash when I get home


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2017)

Good stuff guys. Karl, I'd say that any RAF aircraft, any era, would fit the bill. Trying not to limit this too much.

All, take note. If we agree, we can use these results to split other upcoming builds as well if desired.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, if the over water category wins out, it will be time to grab the PBY from the stash and build another biggie.

Jeff


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2017)

1. Inter-war Aircraft
2. Training, Target Tugs, Transports
3. Other Countries


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 16, 2017)

Clarification question here. For the category " other nations" how do you want to deal with those countries of the Commonwealth that served in the UK especially where markings were often times identical to RAF aircraft, ie RCAF, RAAF,etc.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2017)

Wasn't my idea but I think the intent was to get different air forces represented like France, Romania, Italy, Finland, etc. so Commonwealth pilots' planes in the RAF would not qualify. I think John (JKim) suggested this one so maybe he can clarify.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 16, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Wasn't my idea but I think the intent was to get different air forces represented like France, Romania, Italy, Finland, etc. so Commonwealth pilots' planes in the RAF would not qualify. I think John (JKim) suggested this one so maybe he can clarify.


While I suspect you are correct, the way it is written above would allow for say a 401 sqdn (RCAF) Hurricane or Spitfire to be entered as it is not one of the Big 5 countries.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

Got a WW 1 project to tackle and this is the time for it....so gonna go with it, but for voting purposes would go....

1. Aces aircraft
2. WW 2 over Water
3. North of 60


----------



## JKim (Jan 17, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> While I suspect you are correct, the way it is written above would allow for say a 401 sqdn (RCAF) Hurricane or Spitfire to be entered as it is not one of the Big 5 countries.
> 
> Jeff



It was just an idea to get some of the less known countries' aircraft portrayed. I wasn't thinking of Commonwealth aircraft but I'm ok with letting those in since its better to be more inclusive IMO.

I voted for...
1 - WW2 over Water
2 - Aces
3 - RAF

I would recommend using these results and we setting up alternate themes for GB 34 and 35 as well. Thanks for doing this Andy! I think this will be a great benefit to the participation of these next three GB's.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2017)

All,

An idea was kicked around on another thread to perhaps create a Corsair-themed unofficial GB. Since we are voting on splitting the theme of official GB 33, I have added the option "Cory's Corsairs" to the list to allow everyone to consider this option for the split GB. The poll has been set up to allow vote changes so if you'd like to switch your votes, you can go ahead and do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2017)

Changed mine but just thought corsair would fit the WW2 over water wouldn't it ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2017)

Very true Karl. That's another idea. People can use the WW2 over water to do Corsairs if they wish. Myself, I don't have one in the stash.


----------



## JKim (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't have a Corsair in the stash and WW2 Over Water would include Corsairs so I'll keep my vote as is.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 23, 2017)

The Corsair's in by stash are all post war. Could an exception be made on the "WW 2" part of the discription for Corsair's?


----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> The Corsair's in by stash are all post war. Could an exception be made on the "WW 2" part of the discription for Corsair's?


Not a problem for me


----------



## JKim (Jan 23, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> The Corsair's in by stash are all post war. Could an exception be made on the "WW 2" part of the discription for Corsair's?



If WW2 Over Water, would those post-war Corsairs fit the Interwar option?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2017)

No. Interwar refers to between WW1 and WW2.

As for Glenn's question, I'd be OK with making an exception as long is it's for Corsairs only.


----------



## JKim (Jan 23, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> No. Interwar refers to between WW1 and WW2.
> 
> As for Glenn's question, I'd be OK with making an exception as long is it's for Corsairs only.




Oops... time to change my vote then! I changed my third vote from Interwar to RAF.


----------



## A4K (Jan 24, 2017)

Changed my vote, cheers Andy.

1. Cory's Corsairs (My Corsair subjects were all land based, and I don't believe a post-war bird would fit the WW2 over water subject)
2. Other Nations (RNZAF Corsair...)
3. WW2 over water

Plan to try an Avro 504K 'Zeppelin Killer' for the WW I build too.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 24, 2017)

Did not realise 3 votes initially, went back and changed my vote! Great ideas!


----------



## JKim (Jan 25, 2017)

What exactly is WW2 over Water? Does the entire Pacific Theater qualify? Thinking about Japanese Army Aircraft i.e. Hien, Raiden, Shoki, etc.


----------



## le_steph40 (Jan 25, 2017)

JKim said:


> What exactly is WW2 over Water? Does the entire Pacific Theater qualify? Thinking about Japanese Army Aircraft i.e. Hien, Raiden, Shoki, etc.



John, I think over the Chanel is also an option 
My only 2 votes are:
1- Aces aircraft 
2- Spanish Civil War

But Cory'corsairs and WW2 over Water are others options I like...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2017)

JKim said:


> What exactly is WW2 over Water? Does the entire Pacific Theater qualify? Thinking about Japanese Army Aircraft i.e. Hien, Raiden, Shoki, etc.



Here's the original idea verbatim: "WW2 Over Water - another one for carrier based, long range patrol, or amphibious aircraft but could also be land-based ship busters"

The intent was that the theme address aircraft of a nautical nature. Carrier based aircraft (yes even Doolittle's B-25's), amphibians, or float planes clearly qualify as would those associated with locating or destroying ships from land bases. This would include FAA planes, Coastal Command planes, and others such as the FW200 whose roles have, to a large extent, been noted for anti-shipping activties.

Just because some of the BoB happened over the channel doesn't mean that we should start including the typical Spitfires, 109's, and Heinkels. Same for the Pacific. B-29's and those Japanese aircraft used to intercept them would not meet the spirit of the build.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2017)

Agreed there Andy. If it's ago I'm ogling my Avenger in an Atlantic Scheme


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2017)

Yep, very attractive scheme that. I did that scheme on my GB15 entry.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 26, 2017)

I have an SBD from Accurate Miniatures that would love to be built!


----------



## A4K (Jan 26, 2017)

Agree with that 'WW2 Over Water' subject description Andy.

Counts out almost all RNZAF PTO types unfortunately, being land based and operating against air and ground targets. Ships were targets of opportunity only (as far as I'm aware).

Considering options as it looks like this will be the winning subject.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2017)

Good description Andy, John, as much as I like where you are going and the subjects...the Japanese Army aircraft are land based fighters and really don't make the grade even though some of their activities may have occurred over water....


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2017)

A4K said:


> Agree with that 'WW2 Over Water' subject description Andy.
> 
> Counts out almost all RNZAF PTO types unfortunately, being land based and operating against air and ground targets. Ships were targets of opportunity only (as far as I'm aware).
> 
> Considering options as it looks like this will be the winning subject.



There must be some Kiwi pilots flying off the RN carriers Evan


----------



## JKim (Jan 26, 2017)

Got it Andy! That makes total sense but I wanted to verify. If WW2 Over Water comes out on top as the alternate topic for GB33, I'm thinking about a Kate or Val or maybe even a Corsair.

Just curious... how many of you are going to do a WWI aircraft for GB33? Part of me is interested but that part gets squashed by the fear of all that wire rigging.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2017)

There's another option here as well. Going back to Glenn's idea, maybe we could stretch the WW2 Over Water theme to pick up any and all Corsairs in memory of Cory. That would incorporate the second most popular vote so far and bring in post war Corsairs as well as RNZAF ones. A few of us already said we'd be fine with that.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## JKim (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm good with that idea Andy. If we combine WW2 over Water + Corsairs as the alternate for GB33, we can utilize the next top vote getters, i.e. RAF as the alternate for GB34 and Aces for GB35, if necessary.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2017)

That would be the plan.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2017)

PBY or Corsair........I am thinking PBY as there will be other Corsairs.

Jeff

ps. If I somehow manage to finish the PBY in lots of time them I may tackle the Corsair I have in the pile of pending plastic.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2017)

Sounds good Jeff. Would be great to see the "Canso"


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2017)

JKim said:


> Got it Andy! That makes total sense but I wanted to verify. If WW2 Over Water comes out on top as the alternate topic for GB33, I'm thinking about a Kate or Val or maybe even a Corsair.
> 
> Just curious... how many of you are going to do a WWI aircraft for GB33? Part of me is interested but that part gets squashed by the fear of all that wire rigging.



Nothing for the GB33 build but I do have a Stearman to do as a trainer. Depending on what you want to build, I've heard the Windsock Datafile books have great rigging guides. I'm debating whether to buy turnbuckles or make my own by twisting fine wire to make the loop and then superglue them in place


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2017)

I won't be doing a WW1 bird bu if this goes to WW2 Over Water like it seems to be, I have a couple of options I can do:

Tamiya Ar196
Tamiya Swordfish MkII
AM B-25B Doolittle Raider


----------



## A4K (Jan 27, 2017)

Geo - there were indeed some kiwi pilots operating off RN carriers, including the test pilot R.C 'Don' Nairn, who carried out the Corsair deck landing trials for the Royal Navy and made the recommendations that resulted in it's modifications for carrier use (strengthened oleos, RAF bubble type canopy, etc). I will post a 1996 article he wrote on that for NZ Wings magazine when I get my stuff from Hungary.

Guys - so we're talking a 3-way split build?

I still want to try the Avro 504K Night fighter for the WW I build (for the challenge, and as a practice build to gain experience before I attempt my stringy NZPAF/RNZAF types), plus something for the split subject. Most likely a Corsair, though debating on a Vickers Vincent or Vildebeeste...


----------



## rochie (Jan 27, 2017)

Will try to do both FAA types I have.
Hammy Gray VC Corsair in overall dark blue Academy kit and an Eduard Royal Navy Hellcat in slate grey, sea grey/sky scheme !


----------



## A4K (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice ones Karl! 

Ivett selected an FAA Corsair in camouflaged scheme from my pictures, so might do that from the Hasegawa kit, aswell as a kiwi (my favourite, NZ5485 'Kohimarama IX') from the Tamiya kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, I am going to tackle a WWI bird a Fokker DVII and depending on how it goes a Kate as well.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 31, 2017)

I'll be doing this one for a start and then maybe a WW I subject later


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2017)

OK, so the most popular subjects are WW2 over Water and Cory's Corsairs so the split will be defined as follows:

Theme 1: WW1 aircraft as per original poll
Theme 2: WW2 Over Water - carrier based, long range patrol, or amphibious aircraft but could also be land-based ship busters. The intent is that the theme address aircraft of a nautical nature. Carrier based aircraft (yes even Doolittle's B-25's), amphibians, or float planes clearly qualify as would those associated with locating or destroying ships from land bases. This would include FAA planes, Coastal Command planes, and others such as the FW200 whose roles have, to a large extent, been noted for anti-shipping activities. In addition, ALL Corsairs, including land based and post war examples, will be allowed.

Judging will be done on all entries on a common basis. There will be not be two sets of winners. 

Thanks to everyone who voted and have fun with the Split GB which starts tomorrow. Let's see lots of entries!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2017)

Cool, when I get home I will start a PBY thread. I get the feeling that the judges had better be ready to earn their money on this one. It could be one of the most popular builds of all time. While there is lots of plastic in the PBY, it doesn't look to complicated for an oob build. Gentlemen .......We have a contest!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 31, 2017)

Groovy. I just ordered a Hobbyboss 1/48 F4U-7 Corsair but I'll tackling the Avenger first as I might have trouble tracking down the Corsair info. I'll also see what it takes to convert the Avenger to an FAA version. I know the window in the door on the port side is different


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2017)

Geo, have a look at the FAA Avenger I did in the PTO GB a couple of years back. Apart from the model, and the modifications, there are some useful reference photos in the thread.

I haven't got anything for any of the subjects in the GB, and as I need to get on with the other 46 Squadron models, I'll be sitting this one out.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 31, 2017)

Woot! As the young folks say! I have an Accurate Miniatures 1:48 SBD-3 Dauntless I will be building! Going to need lots of help with references on this one as I have exactly zero! Thats provided I can finish my current Lightning, every time I look at it I see more that needs doing...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2017)

Would be nice to see that one Robert.

Geo, I e-mailed you some info on FAA Avengers.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks Andy, I'll check it out when I get home in the morning


Robert Porter said:


> Woot! As the young folks say! I have an Accurate Miniatures 1:48 SBD-3 Dauntless I will be building! Going to need lots of help with references on this one as I have exactly zero! Thats provided I can finish my current Lightning, every time I look at it I see more that needs doing...



Start your thread and let me know what you need Robert. I'm home tomorrow but I'll be in Quesnel for the next 2 days

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Would be nice to see that one Robert.
> 
> Geo, I e-mailed you some info on FAA Avengers.



Thanks Andy, any info is great and confirms the window difference, Just gotta figure out if it's doable. I'll check my books and kit when I get home tomorrow


----------



## destrozas (Apr 11, 2017)

dear fellow
Finally I'm about to leave me free time and already face the summer even more, this year without vacations for not being able to balance them with the woman so I will go back to the walks, this very disconnected and for this GB I have nothing and the Next thing I have to see if I can catch up ...


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2017)

The next GB will be weird/prototype aircraft as well as trainers.


----------



## destrozas (Apr 12, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> The next GB will be weird/prototype aircraft as well as trainers.



thk my friend.

And when will it start ?, I wish I could finish the HE 219 before I started so I would not leave leaving more hanging jobs


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 12, 2017)

It starts May 1st Sergio


----------



## destrozas (Apr 19, 2017)

OK thks friend,


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2017)

GB 33 ends this coming Sunday and only 6 models have been completed thus far. I finished my Swordfish but the Ar196 is probably a month behind and no extension will save it.

What are others saying?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2017)

My entry is done but I have no problem extending it a week if there is anyone who feels they can reach the finish line and get their bird entered.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2017)

No problemo here as well.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yep....Good for me too


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

Happy with that.....

but I finished the last bit today...


----------

